# suspend2 not working on 2.6.22-suspend2

## rkrishna

i am currently using suspend2-2.6.22 kernel and 

when i do hibernate, by typing hibernate on konsole, (from kde)

suspending message will come and screen goes black and few messages will come like

freezing process & syncing

writing caches

saving image..... etc

and suddenly it switches back to resume suspend and "hibernate kdialogue box" will pop up there will be an error message asking to check the dmesg output

----------------

hibernate: Suspend reported the following errors:

- Suspend was aborted (see dmesg).

- Unknown error! (see dmesg?)

-------------------

i am using gensplash too

if i type hibernate at tty1, it will start kbuildsycoca ... and system freezes

if i hibernate from virtual terminal, this must not depend on kde, am i correct?

i hope this is a simple usb-drivers problem, loading and unloading, 

one of you experts can go through the conf files and figure out the problem  :Smile: 

i hope this is a simple configuration problem, please help me out

since this is weekend the replys will be little late  :Sad: Last edited by rkrishna on Sat Aug 04, 2007 10:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rkrishna

```
tux ~ # hibernate

Good night!

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

Cannot lock with xscreensaver. `xscreensaver-command` not found.

hibernate: Suspend reported the following errors:

 - Suspend was aborted (see dmesg).

 - Unknown error! (see dmesg?)

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ... 

Good morning!

tux ~ # 
```

here is the dmesg

```
tux ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-suspend2 (root@tux) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #7 SMP Thu Aug 2 15:35:42 IST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009dc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009dc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003be90000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003be90000 - 000000003be9c000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003be9c000 - 000000003bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003bf00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

62MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f8a50

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 245392) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   245392

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   245392

On node 0 totalpages: 245392

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 125 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 15891 pages, LIFO batch:3

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8A20, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 3BE94E78, 003C (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3BE9BBDC, 0074 (r1 ATI    Bowfin    6040000 ATI     F4240)

ACPI: DSDT 3BE94EB4, 6D28 (r1    ATI    SB460  6040000 MSFT  2000002)

ACPI: FACS 3BE9CFC0, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 3BE9BC50, 0182 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: APIC 3BE9BDD2, 0054 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: MCFG 3BE9BE26, 003C (r1 PTLTD    MCFG    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 3BE9BE62, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SLIC 3BE9BE8A, 0176 (r1 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT  6040000 acer        0)

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 243475

Kernel command line: video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:2,1024x768-16@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 kdgraphics resume2=swap:/dev/sda6

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1600.087 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 967444k/981568k available (2644k kernel code, 13652k reserved, 1237k data, 672k init, 64064k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc04d3000 - 0xc057b000   ( 672 kB)

      .data : 0xc039507d - 0xc04ca814   (1237 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc039507d   (2644 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3203.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=6406961)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000410 00002001 00000000 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3200.14 BogoMIPS (lpj=6400287)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 00000000 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Total of 2 processors activated (6403.62 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

Device driver platform lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

Setting up standard PCI resources

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent fixed MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Device driver pci0000:00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Bus #09 (-#0c) is hidden behind transparent bridge #08 (-#09) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB7_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 5 7) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

Device driver pnp0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

USB driver usbfs lacks resume support.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:05.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:07.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:07.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:08: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:09: iomem range 0x0-0xfff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: d0100000-d01fffff

  PREFETCH window: d4000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:05.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 9, cardbus bridge: 0000:08:01.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

  MEM window: 58000000-5bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: d0200000-d02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:08:01.0 (0004 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:01.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:05.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie03]

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - Run ACPI _OSC fails

aer: probe of 0000:00:04.0:pcie01 failed with error 2

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - Run ACPI _OSC fails

aer: probe of 0000:00:05.0:pcie01 failed with error 2

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - Run ACPI _OSC fails

aer: probe of 0000:00:06.0:pcie01 failed with error 2

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

Evaluate _OSC Set fails. Status = 0x0005

aer_init: AER service init fails - Run ACPI _OSC fails

aer: probe of 0000:00:07.0:pcie01 failed with error 2

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., MS48, 01.00 (OEM: ATI Radeon® Xpress 1100    )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:541a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c5488, set palette = c00c54c2

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=3072

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd4000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (34 C)

Device driver pnp1 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Device driver isa lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Device driver lo lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:02.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Device driver eth0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf881ac00, 00:16:36:b6:af:5a, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ATIIXP: chipset revision 128

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8420-0x8427, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

ATIIXP: simplex device: DMA disabled

ide1: ATIIXP Bus-Master DMA disabled (BIOS)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17RS, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Device driver ide0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

hda: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

PCI driver AMD_IDE lacks driver specific resume support.

PCI driver ATIIXP_IDE lacks driver specific resume support.

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PCI driver aic7xxx lacks driver specific resume support.

PCI driver aic79xx lacks driver specific resume support.

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

PCI driver 3w-xxxx lacks driver specific resume support.

sata_sil 0000:00:12.0: version 2.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:12.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

scsi0 : sata_sil

Device driver host0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

scsi1 : sata_sil

Device driver host1 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf881c080 ctl 0xf881c08a bmdma 0xf881c000 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf881c0c0 ctl 0xf881c0ca bmdma 0xf881c008 irq 19

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00, SBDOC70P, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

Device driver target0:0:0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HTS54161 SBDO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.04

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.04

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x12a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x204000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input6

usbcore: registered new interface driver ati_remote

USB driver ati_remote lacks resume support.

drivers/input/misc/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver ati_remote2

USB driver ati_remote2 lacks resume support.

ati_remote2: ATI/Philips USB RF remote driver 0.2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Device driver sit0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend v2.2.10

Suspend2 Userspace Storage Manager support registered.

Suspend2 Basic User Interface support registered.

Suspend2 Compressor support registered.

Suspend2 Block I/O support registered.

Suspend2 Swap Allocator support registered.

Suspend2 Userspace UI support registered.

No storage allocator is currently active. Rechecking whether we can use one.

Suspend2: SwapAllocator: Signature found.

Suspend2: Resuming enabled.

Suspend2: Normal swapspace found.

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

PCI driver piix4_smbus lacks driver specific resume support.

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd0005000

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 20, io mem 0xd0006000

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 20, io mem 0xd0007000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:08:01.0 [1025:010f]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:08:01.0, mfunc 0x00001202, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#08) from #09 to #0c

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xafff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

Device driver pcmcia_socket0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:08:01.2 [1524:0550] (rev 1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:01.2[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Device driver mmc0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd0211400 irq 19 DMA

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ReiserFS: sda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda8: journal params: device sda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda8: checking transaction log (sda8)

ReiserFS: sda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

fuse init (API version 7.8)

fuse distribution version: 2.7.0

Adding 514040k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:514040k

hda: selected mode 0x42

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 863 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.37.6 [May 25 2007] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

mtrr: 0xd4000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xd4000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 60911616

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 60911616

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: remove, state 4

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 3-3: USB disconnect, address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB bus 3 deregistered

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: remove, state 1

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: USB bus 2 deregistered

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: remove, state 84

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -19)

hub 1-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 2 disabled

hub 1-0:1.0: cannot disable port 2 (err = -19)

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -19)

hub 1-0:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -19)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: USB bus 1 deregistered

Suspend2: SwapAllocator: Signature found.

Suspend2: Resuming enabled.

Suspend2: Initiating a software suspend cycle.

Failed to launch userspace program '/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash': Error -2

Launch userspace program failed.

Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

CPU 1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU1 is down

Freezing processes & syncing filesystems.

Stopping tasks ... done.

Preparing Image. Try 1.

Stopping tasks ... done.

Starting to save the image..

Writing caches...

20%...40%...60%...80%...100%...done.

Doing atomic copy.

Suspending console(s)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[fglrx] firegl_gps_setpowerdown .

Pageset1 has grown by 1480 pages. extra_pages_allowance is currently only 500.

Error -1 suspending

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:12.0 at offset 1 (was 2b00003, writing 2b00007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[fglrx] firegl_gps_setpowerup .

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:01.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hda: selected mode 0x42

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Cleaning up...

Restarting tasks ... done.

Suspend2 debugging info:

- Suspend core   : 2.2.10

- Kernel Version : 2.6.22-suspend2

- Compiler vers. : 4.1

- Attempt number : 1

- Parameters     : 4097 81936 0 1 0 0

- Overall expected compression percentage: 50.

- Compressor is 'lzf'.

  Compressed 390029312 bytes into 220277980 (43 percent compression).

- SwapAllocator active.

  Swap available for image: 128303 pages.

- I/O speed: Write 54978 KB/s.

- Extra pages    : 1480 used/500.

Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3199.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=6399800)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 00000000 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

CPU1 is up

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:08:01.2 [1524:0550] (rev 1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:01.2[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Device driver mmc0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd0211400 irq 19 DMA

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:08:01.0 [1025:010f]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:08:01.0, mfunc 0x00001202, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xafff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

Device driver pcmcia_socket0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 20, io mem 0xd0007000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd0005000

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 20, io mem 0xd0006000

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

PCI driver piix4_smbus lacks driver specific resume support.

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Device driver usbdev1.3_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Device driver usbdev1.3_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev1.3_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev1.3_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Device driver usbdev3.2_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input8

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

Device driver usbdev3.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

eth0: link down

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: remove, state 1

usb usb3: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: USB bus 3 deregistered

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: remove, state 4

usb usb2: USB disconnect, address 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: USB bus 2 deregistered

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: remove, state 4

usb usb1: USB disconnect, address 1

usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB bus 1 deregistered

Suspend2: SwapAllocator: Signature found.

Suspend2: Resuming enabled.

Suspend2: Initiating a software suspend cycle.

Failed to launch userspace program '/sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash': Error -2

Launch userspace program failed.

Disabling non-boot CPUs ...

Breaking affinity for irq 19

CPU 1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU1 is down

Freezing processes & syncing filesystems.

Stopping tasks ... done.

Preparing Image. Try 1.

Stopping tasks ... done.

Starting to save the image..

Writing caches...

20%...40%...60%...80%...100%...done.

Doing atomic copy.

Suspending console(s)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Synchronizing SCSI cache

[fglrx] firegl_gps_setpowerdown .

Pageset1 has grown by 1428 pages. extra_pages_allowance is currently only 500.

Error -1 suspending

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:00:12.0 at offset 1 (was 2b00003, writing 2b00007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[fglrx] firegl_gps_setpowerup .

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:01.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

hda: selected mode 0x42

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Cleaning up...

Restarting tasks ... done.

Suspend2 debugging info:

- Suspend core   : 2.2.10

- Kernel Version : 2.6.22-suspend2

- Compiler vers. : 4.1

- Attempt number : 2

- Parameters     : 4097 81936 0 1 0 0

- Overall expected compression percentage: 50.

- Compressor is 'lzf'.

  Compressed 700653568 bytes into 415623613 (40 percent compression).

- SwapAllocator active.

  Swap available for image: 128269 pages.

- I/O speed: Write 53808 KB/s.

- Extra pages    : 1428 used/500.

Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3199.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=6399623)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00000000 00002001 00000000 0000001f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff ebd3fbff 00000000 00004410 00002001 00000000 0000001f

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

CPU1 is up

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

PCI driver piix4_smbus lacks driver specific resume support.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd0005000

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 20, io mem 0xd0006000

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 20, io mem 0xd0007000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:08:01.0 [1025:010f]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:08:01.0, mfunc 0x00001202, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cf8, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xafff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff

Device driver pcmcia_socket0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:08:01.2 [1524:0550] (rev 1)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:08:01.2[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Device driver mmc0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xd0211400 irq 19 DMA

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 3-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev3.3_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB Optical Mouse as /class/input/input9

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.

tux ~ #                                
```

----------

## rkrishna

```
tux ~ # cat /etc/hibernate/common.conf

# Configuration options common for suspending to disk or RAM.

# Options are not case sensitive.

#

# See hibernate.conf(5) for help on the configuration items.

##############################################################################

### Some global settings

##############################################################################

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

# LogTimestamp yes

# AlwaysForce yes

# AlwaysKill yes

# HibernateVT 15

Distribution gentoo

# XDisplay :0

##############################################################################

### Scriptlets

###   Scriptlets provide support for doing all sorts of things before and after

###   suspending. The defaults settings here should work for most people, but

###   you may wish to edit these to taste. Consult "hibernate -h" for help on

###   the configuration settings.

##############################################################################

### bootsplash

## If you use bootsplash, also enabling SwitchToTextMode is recommended if

## you use X, otherwise you may end up with a garbled X display.

 Bootsplash on

# BootsplashConfig /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg

### clock

SaveClock restore-only

### devices

# IncompatibleDevices /dev/dsp /dev/video*

### diskcache

# DisableWriteCacheOn /dev/hda

### fbsplash (enable SwitchToTextMode if you use this)

# FBSplash on

 FBSplashTheme suspend2

### filesystems

# Unmount /nfsshare /windows /mnt/sambaserver

 UnmountFSTypes vfat ntfs

# UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat ntfs

# UnmountGraceTime 1

## Mount /windows

# UnmountFSTypes /mnt/windows-d

### grub

# ChangeGrubMenu yes

# GrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst

# AlternateGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu-suspended.lst

# BackupGrubMenuFile /boot/grub/menu.lst.hibernate.bak

# see http://bugs.debian.org/317479

# RemountXFSBoot yes

### hardware_tweaks

# IbmAcpi yes

# Runi915resolution yes

# FullSpeedCPU yes

### lilo

# EnsureLILOResumes yes

### lock (generally you only want one of the following options)

# LockConsoleAs root

 LockXScreenSaver yes

# LockGnomeScreenSaver yes

# LockKDE yes

# LockXLock yes

# LockXAutoLock yes

### misclaunch

 OnSuspend 20 echo "Good night!"

 OnResume 20 echo "Good morning!"

### modules

# UnloadModules snd_via82cxxx usb-ohci

 UnloadAllModules yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

# LoadModulesFromFile /etc/modules

### modules-gentoo

 GentooModulesAutoload yes

### network

# DownInterfaces eth0

# UpInterfaces auto

### pause_audio

# MuteAudio yes

# PauseAudio yes

### pcmcia

# EjectCards yes

### programs

 IncompatiblePrograms xmms

### services

# RestartServices laptop_mode

# StopServices alsasound

# StartServices aumix

 RestartServices alsasound hotplug

### vbetool

 EnableVbetool yes

# RestoreVbeStateFrom /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# VbetoolPost yes

# RestoreVCSAData yes

### xhacks

SwitchToTextMode yes

# UseDummyXServer yes

# DummyXServerConfig xorg-dummy.conf

### xstatus

## This can be set to gnome, kde or x:

# XStatus gnome

 XStatus kde

# XmessageDisable yes

 XSuspendText Preparing to suspend...

 XResumeText Resuming from suspend...

## When using XStatus x, and you have xosd installed:

# XosdSettings --font '-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-120-*-*-c-*-*-*' --colour=Green --shadow 1 --pos bottom --align center --offset 50

tux ~ #    
```

```
tux ~ # cat /etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf

# Example suspend2.conf file.

#

# See hibernate.conf(5) for help on the configuration items.

#

# NOTE: Suspend2 is an improved version of suspend-to-disk which currently

#       requires patching your kernel. For more information, see www.suspend2.net

#

#       If you do not wish to patch your kernel but still be able to suspend to

#       disk, see disk.conf instead.

### suspend2 (for Software Suspend 2)

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

# ImageSizeLimit 200

## useful for initrd usage:

 SuspendDevice swap:/dev/sda6

## Powerdown method - 3 for suspend-to-RAM, 4 for ACPI S4 sleep, 5 for poweroff

# PowerdownMethod 5

## Any other /proc/software_suspend setting can be set like so:

 ProcSetting expected_compression 50

## Or traditionally like this:

# Suspend2AllSettings 0 0 2056 65535 5

## Or even from the results of hibernate --save-settings with this:

# Suspend2AllSettingsFile /etc/hibernate/suspend-settings.conf

## For filewriter:

# FilewriterLocation /suspend_file 1000

# VerifyFilewriterResume2 yes

## Specify a userui like this:

 ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_fbsplash

 #/sbin/suspend2ui_text

# Scale CPU to full speed to make sure we suspend as fast as possible.

FullSpeedCPU yes

Include common.conf

```

----------

## rkrishna

i removed the xScreensaver lock option from the conf file, still the same problem

----------

## DarkJedi9

This line in your hibernate log is the key

```
Pageset1 has grown by 1480 pages. extra_pages_allowance is currently only 500.
```

You need to set extra_pages_allowance higher.  I have found that I have to manually do the following:

```
cat 8000 > /sys/power/suspend2/extra_pages_allowance
```

If that works, then make it permanent by editing /etc/hibernate/suspend2.conf.  Mine looks like this:

```
UseSuspend2 yes

ProcSetting extra_pages_allowance 8000 # This is the line I added.

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none
```

----------

